# "Fire Sale" price on off-grid 53-acre homestead...



## Two_Metre_Man (Sep 16, 2010)

Hy!!

I am a new member and I joined because I was looking for places to connect with anyone looking for a decent real estate bargain.

My ex-wife and I bought our land about 10 years ago when it was simply pastureland and have developed a 53-acres, 2/3rds wooded homestead here, totally off-grid and with a less-than-one-year-old new 2040 sq ft home. The PV arrays (2 of them, 2-axis tracked) total just over 3 KW and we also have a 1.5KW wind turbine on a 105' tilt-up tower. Solar domestic hot water (it is almost too efficient - the transfer fluid reaches boiling point most sunny days!! - OMG!) and energy efficiency throughout. Own well with gorgeous water - the only outside world connection is DSL (yes! - in the middle of a field) telephone connection.

Bottom line, we have hit a really rocky point in life (divorce, plus terminal cancer diagnosis) and we *have* to sell - within a month or so. Otherwise, it goes back to the bank and no-one really benefits from all the love and work we have bestowed on this place over these past ten years. The property is in south-central TN, is 3/4 mile off the nearest road along a deeded easement, totally private, beautiful land and so tranquil, with easy access to two major cities (Nashville and Huntsville) and a decent-sized town (Pulaski, Giles Co.) nearby only 12 miles away.

The listing is being revised this weekend, but it will be going back up for $395,500.00, a drop of $35,900.00 from the original price. This is the new _asking_ price. We are TOTALLY MOTIVATED SELLERS, and we MUST sell this property, so we are utterly open to *any and all offers*. We are open to dramatic reductions in the asking price. Please, take a look at this beautiful place and see if it resonates with you. New, up-to-date pictures will be going on line over the next few days, too. The current ones were taken in winter just after the home was newly installed and they do not do the place justice now.

There is a concrete block utility building, a garden shed and a steel workshop/garage, plus decks front and rear on the home. Truly, it has all been built with love and care, and is a beautiful place to call home. Our loss can be your gain - and that's fine.

Thanks for taking a look. If it isn't for you, maybe you know of someone who would be interested???...

George M.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh no.... you're from Prospect TN? 
My most favorite place.

I know nothing about Two Metre Man (ham radio person?) but, I go to Prospect often. It's a wonderful little community, but close to the places he said. I am not sure where he is in the Prospect area, but it's rolling hills, and if you've seen the cabin pictures I post - they are almost all from Prospect.

This is just to say, Prospect is a beautiful little place close enough to job centers.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

you need to get listed on www.valleymls.com - I don't see you listed there.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been to this property and must say that it is everything that Two Metre Man says, and more. A beautiful and secure, self-sufficient place to live, do check it out.


----------



## Two_Metre_Man (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, AngieM2 and Momof2birds (redhead??!! :bow

Prospect is our post office district, but we are actually nearer to Minor Hill - not that the terrain alters one bit! It is all rolling hills and lots of woods.

Ha!! - a lot of folks think about radio when they see "_Two_Metre_Man_"!! It actually refers to my _height_ - and if you don't want to do the mathematics, that is 6' 7'!! I'm a little guy!!

I cannot tell you enough good things about our place. I don't know of a single downside. There again, I built most of it it by hand or had a hand in its design - so, yes, I am a little bit biased!!

Like I said, please take a look. If it resonates with you in any way, please get in touch with me. If you don't ask the question, how can I say yes?? 

Peace, love and laughter always!!

GM xoxo


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I wish I was a couple more months closer to my move to TN. It looks like you have a really neat set up. This is something like I am wanting to do. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, you nailed me! Actually I'm the mom of 2 smart birds and 12 dumb ones but at least the dumb ones provide my breakfast.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Glad you put your name on your post. For a little bit I thought you must be Al Gore.


----------



## DennisNYS (Jan 17, 2008)

My prayers to you and your family in concern of the illness.


----------



## Two_Metre_Man (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed responses here!!

"thestartupman" - two months in this scenario is nothing - if you are seriously interested, please get in touch and let's see where we can take this - the bank will co-operate if they know there is a serious buyer in the offing. It is in their interest to do so.

"momof2birds" - GOTCHA!! xoxoxoxo >

"DennisNYS" - thank you for the good energy and wishes. That is so much appreciated.

Peace, love and laughter always!!

GM


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh wow is that beautiful...truly someone's dream home! Unfortunately our Walmart wages won't buy *that* beautiful yet! lol. Someday.... *swoon* Good luck selling it and so sorry to hear about the illness.


----------

